# Punch Card exchangeability



## lburns93 (Feb 8, 2014)

Can brother punch cards be used on a silver reed punch card machine? Saw some for sale and wondered if they would work on my machine. Thanks.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes a along as it is the same 24 st repeat. You might have to start on a different row.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

*How to use a KnitMaster, Studio or SilverReed punchcard in a Brother or Toyota machine:*

On Brother or Toyota punchcards (beginning at the bottom), above the 2 rows of holes punched all the way across there are 7 pattern rows*****; then Row 1. The first (bottom-most) of those 7 rows is the first working row and is where the punchcard mechanism actually starts for those machines. Once the punchcard is clipped together, the first visible row should be Row 1.

You can use Toyota punchcards interchangeably on a Brother with one exception. When using a Brother lace punchcard on a Toyota, it must first be turned around (outside in) to work: http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=396979&t=24989

On KnitMaster, Studio or SilverReed punchcards (beginning at the bottom), above the 2 rows of holes punched all the way across there are 5 pattern rows; then Row 1. The first (bottom-most) of those 5 rows is the first working row and is where the punchcard mechanism actually starts for those machines.

When inserting a KnitMaster, Studio / SilverReed punchcard into a Brother machine, you clip the card the same way, but you still need the 7 rows mentioned above*****. So, make sure that the first visible row is *Row 3*.


----------



## KathMK (Jul 18, 2014)

You can use any Brother punchcards on a Knimaster knitting machine EXCEPT the Brother lace cards.

On Toyota knitting machines the background on motif cards is punched. You can use them but swap the 2 yarns around in your carriage.

If I used a Knitmaster card in my Brother machine I would prick a hole with a sewing needle alongside the figure 3 then use the punch to make the hole bigger. That reminded me to have the figure three showing at the beginning instead of the figure 1 on the Brother cards.

Thanks GinB for telling me about the Toyota Lace cards I was not sure if they could be used with the Brother Lace Carriage.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great punch card info.


----------



## Schnauzermom (Feb 20, 2012)

Great information and for me very timely. I just got a punch card machine and there were no cards with it so I will be looking for some. Now I know that I don't have to limit my search to just Brother cards. 
If anyone runs across a good deal on a set of cards let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Excellent info GinB


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes Brother punch cards and Silver Reed ones are interchangeable.
When using Silver punch cards you start after 7 rows, Brother I believe it is 5, but not 100% certain.

I hope this is helpful. From quill-ws.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

You can usually find some on eBay. The other option is to purchase punchcard blanks and punch your own. Here are some places you can obtain PDFs of punchcard patterns:

*Blanks - For Sale (prices quoted on 05/25/2014):*

Brother: 24 stitch (1 pkg of 10 vinyl punchhcards) - $12.50:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Unused-Blank-Vinyl-PunchCard-for-Knitting-Machine-for-24-stitc...

Brother, Singer/SilverReed: 24 stitch (1 pkg of 10 punchcards = $15.00): http://www.theknittingcloset.com/pd_punchcards.cfm

Brother, Singer/SilverReed: 24-stitch (1 pkg of 10 punchcards = $22.50): http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLANK-PUNCHCARD-Knitting-Machine-Brother-Singer-Silver-/270355105...

Brother: 24-stitch (10 pkgs of 10 each = 100 punchcards = $52.24 INCLUDES SHIPPING): http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/BLANK-PUNCH-CARD-Knitting-Machine-Brother-Silver/...
(Note: The last time I checked this site, it said they were no longer available. In hope that they might get them again at some point, I have kept them on my list. BTW, you can add them as a "wish list" item there. Maybe if enough people do that, that might give them incentive to restock. Right now there are 4 who put it on their wish list, including me.)

Passap: 40-stitch (1 ea = $7.20): http://www.ebay.com/itm/40-STITCH-Blank-Punchcard-for-PASSAP-Knitting-Machine/27042111311...

*Punchcards and Punchcard Designs - Free:*

Brother KH260 (Chunky/Bulky Gauge) Punch Cards: http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com/uploads/8/4/6/7/846749/brother_kh260_punchcards....

Brother KH830 Punchcards:
Discussion about a lace punch card: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204929-1.html

Brother KRC830 & KRC900 Double-Bed Color Changer Punchcards: http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com/uploads/8/4/6/7/846749/krc900_db_colour_changer_...

Brother KH860 & KH881 Punchcards: http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com/uploads/8/4/6/7/846749/brother_kh860__kh881_punc...

Brother KH890 & KH891 Punchcards: http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com/uploads/8/4/6/7/846749/brother_kh890__kh891_punc...

Brother KRC820 Single-Bed Color Changer Punchcards: http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com/uploads/8/4/6/7/846749/khc820_sb_colour_changer_...

Brother Garter Carriage Punchcards: http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com/uploads/8/4/6/7/846749/garter_carriage_punchcard...

http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com/free-brother-knitting-machine-accessory-manuals-...

http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/punchcardsets.html
http://www.needle-tek.com/products/patterns.html

Afghan Punchcard: http://eileenmontgomery.com/Freebies/Patterns/tuckpunchcardafg.html
Bunnies and Ducks: http://mypollywogs.com/k205.jpg
Lace: http://alessandrina.com/blog1/category/lace/page/2/
Horses: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197916-1.html
http://mypollywogs.com/knittingmachine.html
http://www.lacecarriage.com/punchpatts.htm
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php
http://www.pinterest.com/vintageknitting/vintage-punchcards/
http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=knitting%20machine%20punchcards

Punchcard Designs:
http://www.daisyknits.com/punchcarddesigns.htm
Skiers and Trees: http://lacecarriage.com/p2.htm
http://lacecarriage.com/punchpatts.htm

*Additional Information:*

Instructions on how to punch a Brother punchcard: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/estherkate/machine-knitting---charts-and-symbols---puncha...

Instructions on how to punch a Silver/Studio punchcard: http://knittersreview.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=91340

Tuck punchcards: Tuck cards never have 2 blanks together in a row and normally no more than 4 blanks in a row vertically.
(On Brother/KnitKing machines, tuck punchcards will have the background punched out and the tuck stitches left blank.)

Hints and Tips for Drawing Your Own Punchcard Designs: http://www.lacecarriage.com/punchcard.htm

Placement of punchcard designs: http://knittersreview.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=91340

How to Use Brother Punchcards for KH840 & KH881: http://www2.rgu.ac.uk/subj/ats/teachingweb/textiles/knit/k3.htm


----------



## gemini_99_au (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you GinB for all the info your are always a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

quill-ws said:


> Yes Brother punch cards and Silver Reed ones are interchangeable.
> When using Silver punch cards you start after 7 rows, Brother I believe it is 5, but not 100% certain.
> 
> I hope this is helpful. From quill-ws.


Brother start line is 7, knitmaster/silver are 5 rows above the double punched rows


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Just checked. The pricing for punchcard punchers and snaps have changed for some:

*Punchcard Punchers - For Sale (prices obtained on 08/14/14...3 months since last checked)):*

TheKnittingCloset - $22.50 *(price went down $2.50)*: http://www.theknittingcloset.com/pd_card.cfm
Leanneco on eBay - $38.99 *(changed to a different model and the price went up $12)*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/121341802547?lpid=82
Cara's Webshop - $37.00 *(price went up $7)*: http://www.cara4webshopping.com/ecommerce/economy-punch-card-puncher-for-knitting-machines.html
Distinctive Knits - $31.95: http://store.dknits.com/pd-punch-card-punch.cfm

*Punchcard Snaps (sets of 4) - (prices obtained on 08/14/14...3 months since last checked):*

_Standard or Chunky Gauge - Brother or Silver-Reed - *Green Snaps*:_
Leanneco - $2.25 + $2.20 shipping = $4.45: http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-plastic-snap-clip-for-knitting-machine-punch-card-/111430303622
HK-Knitbox - $4.35 (free shipping): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Card-Snaps-Brother-Singer-SilverReed-Knitting-Machine-/280401799864?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41493feab8
Sonny Choi - $4.67 *(price went up $.40)* (free shipping): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Card-Snaps-Brother-Knitting-Machine-KH830-860-892-260-/220162459323?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item3342b486bb

_Standard or Chunky Gauge - labeled for Silver-Reed, Singer, Singer or KnitMaster, but punchcards for these machines also fit Brother - *White Snaps*:_
HK-Knitbox - $4.35 (free shipping): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Card-Snaps-Singer-SilverReed-Brother-Knitting-Machine-/280401800434?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41493fecf2
Sonny Choi - $4.67 *(price went up $.40)* (free shipping): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Card-Snaps-Singer-Silver-Knitmaster-Knitting-Machine-/350184965442?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item5188a68542

_Fine Gauge - Silver-Reed, Studio, Singer, Empisal, KnitMaster - *Blue Snaps*:_
HK-Knitbox - $4.75 *(price went up $.40)* (free shipping): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Card-Snaps-Singer-Silver-Reed-Knitting-Machine-/270461265838?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ef8bf67ae
Sonny Choi - $4.67 *(price went up $.40)* (free shipping): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Card-Snaps-Singer-Silver-Knitmaster-Knitting-Machine-/220162462338?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item3342b49282

************************************************************************************************************

Also, if you want to design your own punchcard, I made templates using Excel (downloads below in both Excel and PDF formats).

When I am just about ready to punch a card I have "graphed out), I add a bright blue line vertically every 6th stitch from top to bottom, and add a bright blue line horizontally every 6th row from side to side. It makes it so much easier to keep track (and not punch the wrong hole).


----------

